# eastern 2008



## flowrider3000 (6. September 2007)

heeeeey

hat einer schon die bilder von den 2009ern eastern bikes????

wenn ja bitte reinstellen wär echt fettt

danke


----------



## Domas (6. September 2007)

also bilder von den eastern 2010? nee, nur von den 2011ern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowrider3000 (6. September 2007)

.,.......haaaaaaass srry ich mein natürlich 2008^^


----------



## bunnyhopper92 (6. September 2007)

geduld, geduld .

die sind noch nich mal auf der eastern bikes seite zu sehen.


----------



## Domas (6. September 2007)

flowrider3000 schrieb:


> .,.......haaaaaaass srry ich mein natürlich 2008^^



wenigstens selbst gemerkt, respect, y0!


----------



## *Souly* (6. September 2007)

Wichtigesten News an den Bikes
-ab Shovelhead alle 8" hohe Lenker uns Shoker Stem
-alle Cassetten Naben Birectional also RHD und LHD
-alle mit neuen Eastern Low Rail Seats
-Asesino, Jane und Ace of Spades mit Litening Rod Downtube die sind butted and to end und offset butted + neue Stealth Crank = 890 g Heattreated
-Medusa Light Kettenblatt usw.


----------



## oO?!aha?! (7. September 2007)

Wooooooaaah tighter shit :-O

weißt du wies preislich aussehen soll? also wird sich da was verändern?

Aber das mit den hohen lenkern find ich gut! die alten waren viel zu niedrig!


----------



## BenjaminB (7. September 2007)

das asesino hab ich auf der eurobike schon gesehen, das sieht soooo gut aus....


----------



## crmo_basher (21. September 2007)

BenjaminB schrieb:


> das asesino hab ich auf der eurobike schon gesehen, das sieht soooo gut aus....



habs zwar noch nicht gesehen...aber burner...wobei mir das AceofSpades farblich auch zusagt  ...sehr geile Aufmachungen bei Beiden.


----------



## LiLaLauneMichi (24. September 2007)

Hey, 
also ich hab keine ahnung wie man nen neuen thread aufmachte,bin zu doof dafür!
Daswegen schreib ich jetzt einfach hier rein!

BITTE UM VERGLEICH Eintrag vom: 23/09/2007 20:01:35 

Also,ich habe jetzt die Wahl zwischen dem 
EASTER BIKES TRAILDIGGER 2007 und dem 
WETHEPEOPLE REASON 2008!
ich hab kp welches ich mir kaufen soll!
die parts sind soweit nicht sehr verschieden
bis auf , dass das wethepeople 4130 CroMo
Rahmen und Gabel hat und das eastern full CroMo!
vom gewicht her ist da ein unterschied von ca. 2 kg (wtp:12,33; eastern 14.0)! mehr ist bei mir nicht drin ! also mir wurden beide bikes nur empfohlen aber ich muss mich nun entscheiden !
könnt ihr vllt die beiden bikes vergleichen und mir sagen welches "besser" ist?
also einsatzgebiet ist  street (vllt noch park)!
also bin einsteiger!


----------



## Prunni (24. September 2007)

Eastern-Bikes Asesino  kostet 799â¬ falls es wen interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (24. September 2007)

@Prunni:
Gibt's schon irgendwo Specs?


----------



## Prunni (26. September 2007)

Eastern Bikes Asesino

Rahmen: Asesino 100% CroMo 4130 mit Grim Reaper Sattelrohr, 20,5" TT Oberrohr. 
New mit Litening Rod Downtube butted end to end and offset butted
New Gabel: Eastern Bikes Ultra Slim Fork
Steuersatz: Eastern Bikes Internal
New Vorbau: Eastern Bikes Choker
Lenker: Eastern Nitrous 4130 CroMo 2pc bar 8" hoch
New Kurbel: Eastern Bikes Stealth Crank Heattreated
BB-Set: Eastern Bikes Spanish BB
Pedalen: Eastern Bikes Pro mit Sb Lager
New Kettenblatt: Eastern Bikes Medusa Light 25T
Kette: Eastern Bikes Halflink
New Felgen: Weinmann Hohlkammer
Nabe Vorn: Eastern Bikes Pro Sb 10mm 32
New Nabe Hinten: Eastern Bikes Pro Cassette Sb 36H mit CroMo 9T 1-Piece Driver i-Rectional RHD & LHD
New Pegs: Eastern Bikes Slit Pegs 2 Stück
Sattel: Eastern Bikes 2008 mit Pivotal
New Sattelstange: Butted Alu mit Kloben
New Griffe: Eastern Bikes Skull
Reifen Vorne: Odyssey Aitken 20x2,25
Reifen Hinten: Odyssey Path 20x2,10
Bremsen: New Dia Compe CNC u-Brake ohne Rotorsystem
Bremshebel: Dia Compe Tech 77
Bremskabel: Linear System
Bremsschuhe: Tektro Soft Compound

Mehr konnte ich noch nicht in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## Hertener (26. September 2007)

Danke.


----------



## Prunni (26. September 2007)

Ich muss leider noch 2 Monate warten bis es mein eigen ist.


----------



## crmo_basher (27. September 2007)

Prunni schrieb:


> Ich muss leider noch 2 Monate warten bis es mein eigen ist.



hey prunni, weißt Du denn auch was das gute Teil wiegen soll?
wtp 2008 modelle haben sich ja bei 11,8kg größtenteils eingependelt, gibt´s da´n ähnlichen Trend bei EB?

Danke.


----------



## Prunni (27. September 2007)

Zum Gewicht kann ich bisher leider nichts sagen, will es ja selber wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (27. September 2007)

Ich weiß nicht, ab welchem Komplettbike das reevant wird, aber Eastern verwendet ab den 2008er Modellen bei Highend Kompletträdern und bei den Rahmen einen neuen und leichteren Rohrsatz. 
Auf der Interbike prahlen ja alle mit ihren Superlight Rädern, allen voran Mirraco.
Ein paar Videos dazu gibts auf vitalbmx.


----------



## Michael G&S BMX (28. September 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ab welchem Komplettbike das reevant wird, aber Eastern verwendet ab den 2008er Modellen bei Highend Kompletträdern und bei den Rahmen einen neuen und leichteren Rohrsatz.
> Auf der Interbike prahlen ja alle mit ihren Superlight Rädern, allen voran Mirraco.
> Ein paar Videos dazu gibts auf vitalbmx.



Ja das Jane, Ace of Spades und Asesino haben den Rohrsatz und alle Rahmen wir Reaper usw.

Bilder usw. siehe hier http://www.bmxer.de/pdfdokumente/2008EasternPDFCatalog.pdf


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (28. September 2007)

weiß jemand vllt wie viel das ace of spades kosten wird oder werden die alten preise bleiben ??


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (28. September 2007)

Was soll der Mist?Trag zum Thema bei oder lass es bleiben, aber hör doch bitte auf so einen nutzlosen Müll zu posten.

-Rise-


----------



## Prunni (28. September 2007)

Eastern-Bikes Ace of Spades:
Empf. Vk. 559,95â¬


----------



## Yeaah, da Niggo (28. September 2007)

Weiß jemand, wann genau die rauskommen?

Und welches Rad is welches?


----------



## Hertener (28. September 2007)

Yo, der Micha hat doch oben den pdf-Katalog gepostet. Da kannst Du doch gucken, welches Rad welches ist. 
Wann die raus kommen?  
Aber einfach mal bei G&S anrufen.


----------



## Yeaah, da Niggo (29. September 2007)

Ah, hatte ich ganz übersehn^^

Weiß jemand schon wies beim Element preislich aussehen soll?


----------



## crmo_basher (29. September 2007)

Yeaah schrieb:


> Weiß jemand schon wies beim Element preislich aussehen soll?



Na ja, wenn Prunni Recht hat mit dem AoS Preis...und das nehm ich an, dann wird das Element aller Voraussicht nach auch beim Vorjahrespreis liegen oder schlägst halt nochmal 30-50 EUR aufgrund der Neuerungen drauf. Denk ich wäre auch vertretbar...ich find die 2008er Linie rockt so oder so


----------



## Yeaah, da Niggo (29. September 2007)

Werd mir wenn sie rauskomkmen Element oder Asesino aufjedenfall kaufen..

Die sehen einfach geil aus und gut sind sich auch^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prunni (30. September 2007)

Hab gerade nur die Preise von Asesino und Ace of Spades hier und die sind auch direkt aus der Liste von G&S. Ich meinen gelesen zu haben das das Element bei 400 noch was lag, bin mir da aber nicht sicher. Ich gucke morgen nochmal und Poste dann mal alle Preise von allen Eastern-Bikes.


----------



## Prunni (1. Oktober 2007)

Asesino 799,95
Ace of Spades 559,95
Jane 499,95
Sequenze 429,95
Element 419,95
Metalhead 389,95
Shovelhead 379,95
Battery 349,95
Traildigger 20" 339,95 (gibt es dieses Jahr auch in 24"/ 399,95 und in 26"/449,95)
Ramrodder 299,95
Paydirt 279,95
Lowdown 249,95

Das der ganze Spaß von Eastern ist, ist ja klar.


Mtb hier auch gleich mal.

Nighttrain 1199,95
Thunderbird 799,95
Warthog 1399,95
Bush Hog 999,95
Slash Coil 5" 2299,95
Slash Air 5" 2599,95
Slash Coil 7" 2699,95
Slash Air 7" 3199,95

Bmx Rahmen nicht zu vergessen.

Dragon II Modell 2008 249,95
Harvester 299,95
Grim Reaper =Titan= 1999,95
Grim Reaper 369,95
Reaper 299,95


Gewichte konnte ich noch nicht auswendig machen aber ich bleib dran.


----------



## crmo_basher (3. Oktober 2007)

@hey prunni...sehr schöner Fleiß-Post vielen Dank...großes R!
Sehr gute ausführliche Darstellung.

Wenn Du die Gewichte erfährst freuts mich schonmal wieder von Dir zu lesen...keep good things up


----------



## crmo_basher (10. Oktober 2007)

hey,

hat einer schon was gehört bzgl. gewicht und verkaufsdatum?
Danke


----------



## Michael G&S BMX (10. Oktober 2007)

crmo_basher schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> hat einer schon was gehört bzgl. gewicht und verkaufsdatum?
> Danke



in ca. 4-5 Wochen kommen die ersten 2008er Eastern Räder also ca. Mitte/Ende November.


----------



## Prunni (20. Oktober 2007)

Asesino: 11,8Kg von den anderen waren keine Gewichtsangaben raus zubekommen.


----------



## RISE (20. Oktober 2007)

Wär ja vielleicht noch so eine Lücke, die G&S dann beheben könnte, wenn sie die Räder reinbekommen.


----------



## Yeaah, da Niggo (20. Oktober 2007)

Oh wie geil xD

Ich bekomm das Asesino


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (21. Oktober 2007)

jo niggo ... schau dir mein avatar an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prunni (3. November 2007)

Ich hab gerade entdeckt das es das Asesino in 2 Farben geben wird. IN Chrom udn in Beige. Meine Frage jetzt hat irgendwer ein  Foto von dem Rad in Beige?


----------



## Yeaah, da Niggo (3. November 2007)

In zwei Farben? Wäre cool wenns jemand hätte das Bild.. 

Und, kanns sein das beim Asesino die Sattelstange am Rahmen festgeschweißt ist? oO

Wäre nicht gut.. ist mir eben aufgefallen..


----------



## pilato (3. November 2007)

Yeaah schrieb:


> In zwei Farben? Wäre cool wenns jemand hätte das Bild..
> 
> Und, kanns sein das beim Asesino die Sattelstange am Rahmen festgeschweißt ist? oO
> 
> Wäre nicht gut.. ist mir eben aufgefallen..



Nö, ist sie nicht. Die Sattelklemme ist ein Stück weiter unten....


----------



## poisonbiker15 (8. Februar 2008)

särsn...
hätt da ma ne frage

hat jemand von euch iwie erfahrungen mit dem shovelhead von o8?
hab jetzt die möglichkeit mia eins zu kaufen obwohl es eigendlich übaal ausverkauft ist... xD
kostet ganz normal 379 euse...

wie findet ihr des?... von den parts her unw...
die hr felge würde ich durch ne aus chrom austaschen.. 

würde mich üba schnelle antworten freuen ...

thx im voraus

greeeeez


----------



## casimodo (8. Februar 2008)

so, 
seit dem 16. dezember letzten jahres bin ich besitzer eines eastern shovelheads. wiegt wirkliche 11.8-11.9 g ohne pegs. 
da dies mein erstes bmx ist und ich vorher überwiegend auf 4x und dh rädern unterwegs war kann ich dir nicht wirklich was über die fahreigenschaften sagen. is wendig  soviel kann ich beurteilen. mir reicht es jedenfalls um total bmx-infiziert zu sein. 
allerdings fallen beim kauf ein paar tuningmaßnahmen an, d.h. sofort vom händler die speichenspannung kontrollieren und erhöhen lassen. nabenlager ordentlich fetten und einstellen, bremsbeläge raus und kool stops rein und n ordentlichens linear kabel (odyssey...), das orginal is definitv keins!
yo. jetzt kanns losgehen. klarer kauftip von meiner seite...so long


----------



## -bmx-rider- (4. März 2008)

heilige eastern     ich vergötter eastern aber dk is besser ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrische (4. März 2008)

Höchst Interessant und um uns das mitzuteilen gräbst du einen 1 Monat alten Thread wieder aus?


----------



## Hertener (4. März 2008)

Wen interessiert ein 1 Monat alter Thred, wenn der PC mal gerade 24h alt ist?


----------



## chrische (5. März 2008)

Den check ich nicht...


----------



## Hertener (6. März 2008)

Sorry, ist eine Anspielung auf das Registrierungsdatum von -bmx-rider-.


----------

